# unusual jar....



## cookie (Sep 14, 2008)

Found this 1 at antique store today...appears to be a packer jar withPAT'D JULY 14,1908 on heel, L&S 77 on base...Ball variant?


----------



## cookie (Sep 14, 2008)

base....


----------



## woody (Sep 14, 2008)

All the Red Book says for the patent date is Ball Jars.


----------



## cookie (Sep 14, 2008)

Woody- Bob Clay just told me that Ball made these jars for a company in Pittsburgh [grocery stores]-John


----------



## bobclay (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi John and all,

 (L&S) Lutz and Schramm were pickle packers and also made preserves. So I'd suspect that they packed pickles in these or maybe jellies. I've seen these in blue and clear and with and without the patent date. But not common by any means.

 Bob


----------

